# Power Steering Fluid Level ?



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

Let me just preface my question with an obligatory:

"Yes, I RTFM and didn't see anything about it" and

"Yes, I did a search and did not find a suitable answer"  

Since I do not have any access to a Bentley manual, I was wondering if anybody out there is knowledgeable enough to let me (and the some out there I'm sure) know the correct BMW-approved procedure to check the power steering fluid, specifically,

1) Do you check it when it's hot or cold?

2) Do you just place the cap on the housing or do you screw it all the way down after you wipe the fluid off?

3) What hash marks must the level be between? (A pic would be great)

Any help is appreciated. TIA


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

C'mon now, you mean to tell me that NOBODY out there has an answer to this rather simple inquiry?



:dunno:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Time to get yourself a Bentley manual bud. :thumbup:

Page 020-16, Maintenance, Power steering fluid, checking level:

"To check power steering fluid level in fluid reservoir:

• Park car on level ground with engine off.
• Level is correct if it is between *MIN* and *MAX* marks on dipstick.
• If level is below *MIN* mark, start engine and add fluid to reservoir to bring level up.
• Stop engine and recheck level.
• Hand-tighten reservoir cap.

----------------------------------------------------------------
• recommended Fluid...........................Dexron III ATF
----------------------------------------------------------------

"The power steering fluid is Dexron III® ATF, or equivalent. The system is permanently filled and does not have a drain. Routinely adding ATF is not required unless the system is leaking."

By the way, the photo shows a dipstick with two marks indicating *MIN* and *MAX* marks attached to the power steering reservoir cap.


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

Thanks Hank. I knew you would come through. :thumbup: 

And yes, the Bentley manual is going to be a Christmas gift to myself. I just have to find a place/website that has a more reasonable price than the ones offered by the dealers.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

www.bimmerparts.com

[email protected] is the contact, first name Chris. Got mine for $72 with shipping.


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

Dang, you just saved me $30 !!!!!

Guess I'll just have to take that money and buy a couple of cold ones for the next Tech Session.


----------

